# Spectracide for grubs



## Redland1

Anyone had any luck with Spectracide at killing grubs?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Redland1 said:


> Anyone had any luck with Spectracide at killing grubs?


Spectracide / Triazicide will not get rid of most white grubs (even though there is a picture of a white grub on the bag.)

My "go-to" grub article is this one from Michigan State University, which gets updated every year:http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

A key quote from there is below. It specifically mentions Spectracide:



Michigan State University said:


> Do not use products containing *ONLY *lambda-cyhalothrin, gamma-cyhalothrin, bifenthrin, deltamethrin, cyfluthrin or permethrin for grub control. _*Products containing only these ingredients will not work for grub control*_ because the active ingredient binds with organic material and will not move down to where the grubs are feeding. ...
> 
> There is a widely sold trade name called Triazicide from Spectrum that lists grubs on the label and states it will control insects above or below ground and has a picture of a grub on the front of the bag. It contains only lambda-cyhalothrin or gamma-cyhalothrin. Triazicide will not control grubs. Carefully check the label for ingredients.


To control current, active grubs, you need a product containing dylox, a.k.a. trichlorfon. If you applied Spectracide / Triazicide to address a grub problem, you're not likely to have success.


----------



## Redland1

ken-n-nancy said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had any luck with Spectracide at killing grubs?
> 
> 
> 
> Spectracide / Triazicide will not get rid of most white grubs (even though there is a picture of a white grub on the bag.)
> 
> My "go-to" grub article is this one from Michigan State University, which gets updated every year:http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn
> 
> A key quote from there is below. It specifically mentions Spectracide:
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan State University said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not use products containing *ONLY *lambda-cyhalothrin, gamma-cyhalothrin, bifenthrin, deltamethrin, cyfluthrin or permethrin for grub control. _*Products containing only these ingredients will not work for grub control*_ because the active ingredient binds with organic material and will not move down to where the grubs are feeding. ...
> 
> There is a widely sold trade name called Triazicide from Spectrum that lists grubs on the label and states it will control insects above or below ground and has a picture of a grub on the front of the bag. It contains only lambda-cyhalothrin or gamma-cyhalothrin. Triazicide will not control grubs. Carefully check the label for ingredients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To control current, active grubs, you need a product containing dylox, a.k.a. trichlorfon. If you applied Spectracide / Triazicide to address a grub problem, you're not likely to have success.
Click to expand...

Thank you.I'mgoing to return the bag and find one with Dylox.


----------



## Redland1

Also have these in my yard any idea what they are?


----------



## Redland1




----------



## Movingshrub




----------



## Redland1

Movingshrub said:


>


Thanks for identifying it.I have been finding them all over my yard.Could this be the cause of my lawn going from lush green to brown and thin?


----------



## Spammage

Redland1 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for identifying it.I have been finding them all over my yard.Could this be the cause of my lawn going from lush green to brown and thin?
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## Movingshrub

100%. Kill them now.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Here are a few vids from How to with Doc that might help you too.
https://www.howtowithdoc.com/category/pest-and-bug-control/


----------



## Redland1

It's started raining last night and is supposed to rain through Wednesday of next week.Anything I can apply with the rain?


----------



## JamesHill

I had a similar problem with army worms on a newly sodded lawn. I applied Bifentrhin as I had it on hand for insect control already. Then I bought a bag of imidacloprid and spread that out. After continuing to see live worms I got wise and jumped on here and the discord where I talked with Greendoc. He recommended dylox 420sl but its $200. I went to Lowe's and bought a bayer product with granular dylox and put that out. I haven't seen any worms since but I ordered the 420 for future use. Believe I've seen acelepryn mentioned as an option also.


----------



## JamesHill

Redland1 said:


> It's started raining last night and is supposed to rain through Wednesday of next week.Anything I can apply with the rain?


I'll also add anything you apply for worms should be watered in so the rain isn't a problem


----------



## Redland1

JamesHill said:


> I had a similar problem with army worms on a newly sodded lawn. I applied Bifentrhin as I had it on hand for insect control already. Then I bought a bag of imidacloprid and spread that out. After continuing to see live worms I got wise and jumped on here and the discord where I talked with Greendoc. He recommended dylox 420sl but its $200. I went to Lowe's and bought a bayer product with granular dylox and put that out. I haven't seen any worms since but I ordered the 420 for future use. Believe I've seen acelepryn mentioned as an option also.


Has it recovered?


----------



## JamesHill

Yeah it's recovered. We got tons of rain from tropical storms and hurricanes, I hit it pretty hard with fertilizer, probably put down way more chemicals than I needed to but it just browned out so fast I freaked out a little. Left it for 7 days after I had been mowing at a half inch and that's a bit of a shock to it especially with the shorter days. Just found a freaking mole tunnel today that went all the way across the yard so I'll be smoking him out tomorrow.


----------

